# Cristina (dot) ¡1000!, ¡1000!, ¡1000!



## Rayines

*Bueno, todo va y vuelve en la vida, y ahora me toca a mí felicitarte. *

*Vas paso a paso, pero creo que cada uno de tus mensajes lo pensás muy bien, con lo cual se resalta la calidad .*

*¡¡FELICITEISHONS, CRISTINA!! *​ 
Y sigue participando......​


----------



## Namarne

En fin, algo bueno tenía que tener conectarse a estas deshoras, como por ejemplo poder... 

*FELICITAR A CRISTINA.: 

¡¡FELICIDADES POR TUS PRIMEROS 1000 POSTS!!* ​

(¡A cuál mejor!) 
Y que postees muchos más... 
Con afecto,  
Jordi


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades madrileña (todavía no me queda claro si somos del mismo barrio...).

Soy la tercera...no me lo puedo creer! Felices 3000, a por más!

Carol


----------



## Rayines

krolaina said:


> Felicidades madrileña (todavía no me queda claro si somos del mismo barrio...).
> 
> Soy la tercera...no me lo puedo creer! Felices 3000, a por más!
> 
> Carol


Kroli: son 1000 . Es que yo los repetí 3 veces como una especie de ¡Hurra! .
¿Por dónde andará Cristina?


----------



## chics

Felicidades, *Cristina.*, por tu llegada a las cuatro cifras.
¡Mantén esa calidad!


----------



## Namarne

Rayines said:


> Kroli: son 1000 . Es que yo los repetí 3 veces como una especie de ¡Hurra! .


¿No será que Krol quería ser la primera en felicitar a Cristina. por los 3000...?  (A eso se le llama adelantarse el trabajo...)


----------



## krolaina

Rayines said:


> Kroli: son 1000 . Es que yo los repetí 3 veces como una especie de ¡Hurra!


 


Namarne said:


> ¿No será que Krol quería ser la primera en felicitar a Cristina. por los 3000...?


 
 

Para una vez que llego pronto voy y la pifio... perdona Cris! Como seguramente llegaré tarde para tus 2000 y 3000...ya tienes felicitación 
¡La culpa ha sido de Inés!

Un beso grande grande

Fdo:

La despistada


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Brava Cristina, sono contento per te*


----------



## Cristina.

¡Jolines, Rayines! ¡Cómo eres, Rayines! 
Yo diciendo a la pobre Irene que ni se le ocurriera abrirme un hilo, y vas tú y me lo abres, no había contado con eso.
Ahora me obligas a contestar, ya que de lo contrario pensarán que soy una borde y antipática (aunque lo van a pensar igualmente). Y si contesto, corro el riesgo de que alguien más me felicite, que no lo creo...

*RAYINES :*
Muchas gracias por abrirme un hilo que no merezco, es un honor que una de las grandes del WR me abra un hilo. Tengo pocos amigos en el foro, por no decir ninguno, pero los que tengo son los mejores, y "por partida doble" (Namarne, Sweet Caroline y Rayines)
Cuando veo en el foro español que Rayines ha contestado, sobre todo el post número 2, ya sé que está bien contestado, que lo único que resta es añadir algún comentario, y a veces ni eso. Y dices que yo lo pienso mucho, pues tú tampoco te mojas mucho, vas sobre seguro, querida. 

Ahora que nadie nos oye, te diré que no me inscribí en "Thanks,...but no thanks! porque pensé que no era necesario, ya que nadie me iba abrir un hilo.
Aprovecho para pedir a todos los foreros y foreras que no me abran un hilo para los 2000, he disfrutado mucho con este postiversario . PM's are welcome  .

*KROLAINA:*
Cara Kroli, qué simpática, no sé si consciente o inconscientemente dices que no te lo puedes creer al ser tercera. En mi caso has de saber que es normal ser segunda o tercera, no es ningún mérito, la gente no se pega por felicitarme ni abrirme hilos con 975 posts ni esas cosas. 

Oh, sweet Caroline, con nombre de villancico, la alegría de la huerta, mi payasita favorita, me parto de risa con tus salidas de pata de banco, sobre todo con tus sonidos onomatopéyicos, en serio. Sigue así, y a ver si apruebas las dichosas oposiciones, a ver si nos dices de qué son las oposiciones. Espero que cuando apruebes abras un hilo para celebrarlo. Te deseo de todo corazón que apruebes.
*NAMARNE:*
No coincido mucho contigo, pero se ve que tus aportaciones son siempre interesantes, atesoras un gran caudal de sabiduría para repartir por doquier.
Òndia, lo siento por el Barça, hosti tú, pero me parece que este año habrá que dar la enhorabuena por anticipado a la hormiguita merengue.
Una abraçada molt forta i a reveure!
*CHICS:*
Hombre, un segundo "monstruo" que me felicita, otra de las grandes de WR.
Na de na, no atesoro ni "calidad" ni "calidez", toda mi supuesta calidad se reduce a copiar y pegar del DRAE, DPD, Espasa y de hilos precedentes.
*SIR PAUL:*
L'unica cosa che posso dire è grazie, grazie di tutto.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lo que nunca os perdonaré es que no me hayáis ofrecido ni una cerveza, ni unos bombones, ni unas flores, na de na, vaya fiesta más desaboría, más que una celebración parece un funeral o una despedida. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, agur, me voy a cenar!
I wanna wish you a Merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## irene.acler

Cristina. said:


> Y si contesto, corro el riesgo de que alguien más me felicite, que no lo creo...


 
Y andas desencaminada, porque aquí llego yo 

Enhorabuena Cristina, tengo que felicitarte por toda la ayuda que me brindas. Sigue así 

Irene


----------



## Fernita

*Y finalmente llegaste a los primeros 1000!!!!*

*Me alegra mucho querida Cristina ya que tus posts han sido siempre muy inteligentes.*

*Besos gigantes para ti y que pases la Navidad en paz,*
*Fernita.*

*ps/ te saludo por los primeros 4000 sólo para ganarle a mi querida Krolaina.*


----------



## krolaina

Cristina. said:


> *Pero qué exagerá... sólo tienes que dejar que te demostremos lo contrario. Mira que hago un llamamiento para el siguiente millar, eh*?[/b]
> 
> 
> y a ver si apruebas las dichosas oposiciones, a ver si nos dices de qué son las oposiciones. Espero que cuando apruebes abras un hilo para celebrarlo. Te deseo de todo corazón que apruebes.
> 
> *Abriré un hilo suicida...porque me he quedado a dos puntos. O sea, que cuando pasees por el Paseo del Prado seguramente me encuentres colgada de algún árbol (eso si nos han dejado alguno). Gracias por tus buenos deseos, doña dot.*


 
Y esto para ver si somos perdonados.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 



Cristina. said:


> Y si contesto, corro el riesgo de que alguien más me felicite, que no lo creo...


 
¡Pues claro! ¿Que te pensabas? ¿Que no estamos al tanto? Enhorabuena por los mil, Cristina.

RIU


----------



## Berenguer

Muchas felicidades Cris por esos 1000 aportes.

Un saludo de otro del "lobby" madrileño.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Sé que es demasiado tarde, pero ¡FELICIDADES tocaya!*
*También llegamos a los 1000 casi al mismo tiempo *

*Mil felicidades de nuevo...*
*Besos desde el Líbano,*
*Cristina *


----------



## Namarne

Cristina. said:


> *NAMARNE:*
> Òndia, lo siento por el Barça, hosti tú, pero me parece que este año habrá que dar la enhorabuena por anticipado a la hormiguita merengue.


¿El Barça? Ah, pues no sé a qué te refieres... Crisis? What crisis? 
¿La hormiguita merengue es esto? (El Ant viendo el partido el domingo.) ¿O esto? Aunque no sé por qué, me da que tú te refieres más bien a estotro.  
(Sí, me han dicho que este año estará apasionante la liga de petanca...)


----------



## Cristina.

*krolaina: *estás perdonada, pero esas cañas las tengo muy vistas y son demasiado grandes.
A ver si con el 2008 apruebas las oposiciones dichosas de... dijiste que eran de juez, ¿no?. Menudo cachondeo de Juzgado, me imagino a ti impartiendo justicia.
¿Stai imparando italiano? Vas muy deprisa, tú.

Bueno, vull també desitjar un feliç any 2008 a la Montse: et desitjo un bon any nou ple de felicitat! Com diuen :any nou, vida nova!
*Berenguer *: Qué alegría, que uno de los más grandes me felicite, siempre aprendo mucho de ti . Cuando veo tu nombre me viene la berenjena española y el berenar catalán, ya sé que es una tontería.

*Fernita* : No te conozco apenas, chica, me sorprende que te dirijas a mí, quizá sea porque no me conoces  , pero se ve que eres buena persona, dulce, amable e inteligente. ¿Tú te enfadas alguna vez?, me recuerdas a Irene . 
*Irene *: I don't know you. Who are you anyway? 
Tra poco mi insegnerai a parlare tedesco.
Prosit Neujahr noch einmal!
*Cristina Moreno*: 
شكرا جزيِ . Como habrás adivinado, no hablo árabe, se nota, ¿eh?, lo he copiado 
Me sorprendió mucho tu felicitación, ya que no nos conocemos, por lo menos yo a ti.
No sé que habrás visto en mí que te ha impulsado a ponerte en contacto conmigo.
السلام عليك (por si alguien tiene curiosidad, shalam alaikum)
*RIU*:
Gràcies RIU per les teves paraules. T'ho repeteixo una altra vegada, no t'enfadis, però no et conec, i sembla que tu tampoc no em coneixes ja que m'has felicitat . 
Que quedi clar que ho dic de broma.
T'envio una abraçada amb molt d'afecte, salutacions.
*Namarne* :
Estimat Jordi : Digues a la Rosangelus que et dius Jordi aquí i a la Xina popular.
Aprofito per dir-vos que el meu nom és Cristina sense el punt aquí i a la Xina popular.
El Barça té el futur més negre que el Ronaldinho pel que sembla, no em sembla que pugui passar el mateix que l'any passat.
Si el Madrid guanya al Barça al Bernabéu serà campió (crec que onze punts serien massa).
Tot plegat et diré la crua veritat: us fa falta més d'un Messies. Ho agafes? No les tens totes, eh?
Sí, això es el que volia dir, aquella que dius és la formigueta que tenia al cap.


----------



## Namarne

Cristina. said:


> *Namarne* :
> Estimat Jordi : Digues a la Rosangelus que et dius Jordi aquí i a la Xina popular.
> Aprofito per dir-vos que el meu nom és Cristina sense el punt aquí i a la Xina popular.
> El Barça té el futur més negre que el Ronaldinho pel que sembla, no em sembla que pugui passar el mateix que l'any passat.
> Si el Madrid guanya al Barça al Bernabéu serà campió (crec que onze punts serien massa).
> Tot plegat et diré la crua veritat: us fa falta més d'un Messies. Ho agafes? No les tens totes, eh?
> Sì, això es el que volia dir, aquella que dius és la formigueta que tenia al cap.


Mira, Cristina, això que els madrilenys, a més de guanyar-nos al Camp Nou, escriviu tan bé català, això sí que toca la moral.  Hmm, molt bo això dels Messies, però l'altre dia amb un de sol potser ja n'haguéssim tingut prou.  Per cert, quin palauet el de la formigueta, qui ho havia de dir, amb la seva tele i tot per veure els partits de la "Catalunya Cup"... (jo sé que gaudeix d'allò més, veient el Barça perdre amb el Palamós).  

Rosita, Cristina tiene razón, pero tú puedes llamarme Jorge aquí y donde quieras.  

Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Carissima Cristina, non passo spesso per il forum delle congratulazioni, ma l'ho aperto e ho visto questo thread. Vorrei quindi non solo complimentarmi con te, ma soprattutto ringraziarti per l'aiuto che mi hai dato, fin da quando ho messo piede in WRF.
Un abbraccio e... BUON 2008!!
Silvia.


----------



## Dudu678

Uhm... fíjate que me parece que ya nos hemos cruzado en otra vida... 

Así que te devuelvo la felicitación. Qué loco estoy, ¿no? 

Y ya hago como Silvia: ¡Feliz 2008 bisiesto!


----------



## housecameron

Complimenti + congratulazioni + auguri, Cristina.


----------



## Cristina.

*Irene*:Se me olvidó decir que gracias por la ayuda que me brindas en italiano y por ser tan magnífica profesora, aunque algunas cosas no sepas, como, por ejemplo, cómo se dice berberecho (cockle (ing.), coque (fr.)) en italiano (cuore di mare, cardio, (reg) cocci(u)ola).

*Dudu* : Estás muy hablador últimamente, me pregunto si la cotorrita de Carol tendrá algo que ver o es a causa del efecto embriagador de ciertas sustancias.
Por cierto, que yo de los Oris (Stargate) y esas cosas, cero patatero, ni flores (no lo había oído mentar in vita mia)
Ya he visto que eres the doci, mucho gusto, ¿o debería decir piacere?, tienes que cuidarte un poco el cutis, si quieres te recomiendo luego yo unas cremas hidratantes.
En esta foto sales mejor.
_Great holy armies shall be gathered and trained to fight all who embrace evil. In the name of the gods, ships shall be built to carry our warriors out amongst the stars and we will spread Origin to all the unbelievers. The power of the Ori will be felt far and wide and the wicked shall be vanquished."_ ("Origin") ¡Muy interesante!

¡Ah! ¿Aún lo* dudas*? Debes (de) estar loco para *dud*arlo.


*Housecameron* : Tutti i tuoi post sono pieni di intelligenza. Spero che in futuro mi darai una mano.
*Silvia*:
Che carina! "Ets un "solet", come direbbe la Montse.
Mi felicito con te per il grande lavoro che hai fatto, sei stata bravissima e sono sicura che svolgerai un lavoro ancora migliore in futuro.
Ti auguro un buon 2008 pieno de felicità a te ed ai tuoi cari.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Va a ser que llego tarde ¿no?  Los excesos que ya se sabe. 

Mueno, más vale tarde que nunca. Muchas Felicidades, para otra de las miembros del foro (por partida doble  ).

Ya ves, como Dudu se ha lanzado a hablar he cogido yo su puesto.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

Jo*é, vaya trabajo de investigación más concienzudo. Pues nada, como Doci que me destapo.

Hallowed are we. Hallowed are the Ori.

Que las cremitas cuando quieras, ¿eh?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cristina. said:


> *Namarne* :
> Estimat Jordi : Digues a la Rosangelus que et dius Jordi aquí i a la Xina popular.


 


Namarne said:


> Rosita, Cristina tiene razón, pero tú puedes llamarme Jorge aquí y donde quieras.
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo.


 
De que me perdí, Jorge, perdon Jordi...Disculpa, nunca me lo aclaraste....pero ya me diste permiso...veremos como te llamo en la proxima...

Saludos.

Y Felicidades Cristina, tarde peeroooo...

(creo que tengo una buena excusa, y es que vivo al extremo opuesto de la china popular...)


----------



## Cristina.

Buenoooo, las últimas respuestas:
Antpax (no pas original, certament). Més val tard que mai, 

La biografia de l'Antpax heus-la ací .
Resumeixo el discurs aquí (que quedi clar que ho dic de broma)

*ROSANGELUS :*
Muchas gracias, eres toda una institución de WR, una de las más grandes, aprendo mucho de ti, aunque no te lo creas, tu presencia es necesaria, sin ti WR no sería lo mismo.


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICITACIÓN POR TUS 1000 POST !*​*SALUDOS*
*BB008.-*​


----------



## Cristina.

Gracias, bb008, se ve que eres buena tía.
Presiento que esto puede ser el comienzo de una gran amistad .
Bueno, ya me ha felicitado la armada venezolana al completo.
Y Rosangelus, no te enfades, es que soy así de bromista. Si no digo nada, soy borde y antipática, y si estoy de cachondeo parece que ridiculizo a la gente.
Te pido perdón humilde y públicamente si te he ofendido (¿no ves una lagrimilla que fluye por mi rostro compungido?, estoy llorando a lágrima viva, tengo dacriorrea). Son chapas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Cristina,

Creo que finalmente batí mi récord de tardanza... ¡pero llegué! Tenía que ser ahora o nunca... y de veras quería felicitarte. Y no sólo por haber traspasado hace un buen rato la marca del milenio, sino también porque veo que tienes mucho sentido del humor, Cristina, ¡que bueno! porque es una virtud que no es muy fácil de encontrar en estos días de estrés, desconfianza y en los que impera lo "políticamente correcto" llevado hasta el extremo.

Mis parabienes nuevamente y espero que sigas así, contagiando el buen ánimo y la poca vergüenza... digo, ejem... tú me entiendes, je je 

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Cristina.

íQué paja!, muchas gracias, mi pata del alma.
No seas coñete e invítame a unas chelas .
Cristina.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Pues tienes razón, se me olvidaron las chelas! Como dicen por ahí: Una pata de conejo es la que te trae suerte, pero los patas de verdad... ¡¡son los que te traen unas chelas...!! je je

¡Salud con una de mi tierra...!


----------

